# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Çka është RAID dhe IDE?

## EDLIN

Kisha nje pyetje... 
Per ç'fare sherben "VIA RAID Tool" ?
E ka nje miku im te instaluar ne pc. dhe i del kjo pamje ne ekran:
"Nostand-alone disk and No usable disk array attached, please check if any disk array is broken"

----------


## Rrjeti

*Ju lutem shkruani ne shqip, ose mundohuni te perktheni informacionet qe doni te jepni*.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

VIA eshte nje kompani qe prodhon Chips qarqe karta PCI etj etj per kompjutera, Zakonisht me te perhapurat tani shef nVidia, ATI, SIS, INTEL, VIA Chip set qe do te thote qe shumica e chipeve apo qarqeve ne konpjuterin tend eshte prodhuar nga kjo kompani. Cfare eshte VIA RAID? Pra via eshte kompania qe e ka prodhuar ndersa RAID "Redundant Array of Independent Disks" eshte nje sistem konfigurimi i disqeve te shumte si nje disk i vetem ku futen RAID0,1,3,5,7,10 si me te njojturit. Tani cfare po ndodh eshte se ky shoku jot ka RAID controller te aktivizuar ne BIOS po nuk po gjen disqet per ta konfiguruar Array RAID pra duhet te hysh ne fillim me CTRL+H zakonisht ose te thote ne POST "Press .... To enter VIA RAID Tool" Shko aty e caktivizo RAID Array Gjithashtu shko ne BIOS edhe caktivizo RAID Configuration. Thuaj Modelin e MoBo te te jap detaje me te mira

Ardi

----------


## EDLIN

Faleminderit Ardi, shpjegimi eshte shume i qarte.
Neser do ta shoh mbase e çaktivizoj,po hasa ndonje veshtiresi do t'u pyes prape.
Rrjeti-gjithashtu faleminderit per mundimin, megjithese s'di anglisht.
Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Me fal se nuk e thashe me pare nese ky kompjuter ka array te configuruar edhe ka punuar me perpara e tani ka demtuar nje nga disqet e nuk punon atehere ka pune te tjera duhet te ndrosh hdd difektoz edhe te rindertosh array po shife ne fillim nese te ndihmon ajo cka thashe me pare

----------


## Hakim

Pershendetje Staf pike se pari falenderoj gjithe ata te cilet munduan te me ndihmojne ne lidhje me kartelen grafike te cilen pata bere si kerkes dhe me ne fund kuptova te gjitha.

Kam nje pyetje: Kur kam hyre ne BIOS kam verejtur se te aktivizimi i driverave te SATA gjenden keto opsione RAID dhe IDE. Kur me pat ardh pc-ja ime ka ardh me aktivizim te RAID por pasi qe kam qitur Windows XP-ne nuk me ka lejuar qe te aktivizoj RAID dhe me eshte dashur qe te qes ne IDE. 

Kisha pas deshirë te me tregoj dikush me gjeresisht se cili eshte me i mrie dhe me efikasi pra RAID apo IDE qe te dy jane SATA grupin.


Pres nga ju te me tregoni saktesisht ne lidhje me kete rast

----------


## The Pathfinder

Per SATA, une mendoj me mire RAID!

----------


## Hakim

> Per SATA, une mendoj me mire RAID!


Flm. E verejta se RAID eshte me i shpejt se IDE dmth gjate punimit te kompjuterit po ne cd-ne origjinale te XP-se qe e kam nuk po ma lejon te futem ne RAID sigurisht qe ka ndonje file apo driver te cilin duhet instaluar per te kaluar ne RAID a kish mujt dikush te me ndihmoj nese mundet manualisht t'ia vendosi ato drivera dhe ku ti fus ne windows pra qe e kam te instaluar.


Pres pergjigje te shpejt nga ju


Me respekt!....

----------


## valdetshala

duhesh ta kesh Windows XP per sata drivers

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Sata - Raid>...

----------


## crackeri

> Sata - Raid>...



Po mire ky kolegu pyeti cka jane RAID dhe IDE edhe ku e dallon RAID-in dhe IDE-ne si dhe a ka diqka manuale dmth t'i vendosesh windowsit nese e kam kuptuar qartë dmth pas formatizimit ne menyre manuale qata drivera per ta njohur RAID SATAN sepse e paska Windowsin XP origjinal.

Kerkoj falje une s'kam nje gje te tille do te kishte qene mire te postonte ndokush ndonje driver per SATA RAID


Me t'mira!

----------


## outlaw_boy

Shiko kete temen ketu :
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=34565

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

RAID = Redundecy Array of Indipended Disks qe do te thote nje grup disqesh te pavarur qe bashkon per arsye mbrojtje ose mos humbje datash gjithashtu varet nga llojet e RAID qe perdor gjithashtu edhe per transferim te dhenash ne menyre te shpejte
IDE = Integrated Drive Electronics qe eshte 1) teknologji e transmetimit edhe manaxhimit te te dhenave ne HDD  ne rastin tend ose 2) Adaptor cabel i lidhjes se HDD me MoBo

Tani cfare po ndodh me ty eshte se kompjuterat e rinj ne kete kohe kane controll RAID te incorporuar ndryshe nga kohet e vjetra ku duhet te blije kontrollorin me vete. Ajo cfare ben kjo setting ne BIOS eshte qe ta konsideroje kontrollorin si RAID apo si IDE ne kete menyre ti je me ne kontroll ne manaxhimin e memorjes. Nuk ka ndonje dnryshim te madh ne kete pike nese ti ke vetem 1 HDD te lidhur ne kete kontroller gje qe RAID nuk do te te beje pune pasi edhe RAID 0 kerkon te pakten 2 HDD. Nese ti e aktivizon RAID controller edhe hyn ne RAID Bios qe eshte ndryshe nga BIOS i MoBo (zakonisht gjate startimit POST te thote shtyp Ctrl+x ku x eshte nje shkronje zakonisht H edhe kerkon te aktivizosh nje array edhe ke vetem 1 hdd do te te thote qe array nuk mund te krijohet. Nese ti aktivizon RAID kompjuteri do boot pak me ngavash se ne IDE per arsye se duhet te presesh derisa te aktivizohet kontrollori edhe te ngarkohen driverat. Kurse me IDE HDD klasifikohet si driver i thjeshte qofte ai SATA ose ATA edhe kompjuteri do startoje pak me shpejt se sa me RAID te aktivizuar. Ajo cfare perfiton ti nga vendosja e RAID jane dy funksjone 1) AHCI qe eshte Hot swap ne kuptimin qe mund ta ndrosh hdd pa shojtur kompjuterin po kjo ndodh vetem nese MoBo jot e pranon kete funksjon gje qe nuk i duhet shume kompjuterit edhe funksjonin NCQ Native Comand Queuing nje funksjon i SATA per te mbajtur comandat ne queue ne pritje qe HDD te mbaroje proceset e meparshme edhe 2) qe nese ti ke ndermend qe me vone te vendosesh nje disk tjeter edhe do ndertosh nje Array e ke kollaj te konfertosh nje disk te vetem ne nje array gjithashtu nga RAID mund te kalosh prap ne IDE. Te keqiat e IDE jane se nese ti vendos te ndertosh nje array me vone eshte e pa mundur ta besh pa ri formatuar HDD e njehere. E keqja e RAID eshte se shume RAID kontrolle te rinj nuk kane drivera per windows XP edhe nese ke laptop te duhet te maresh nje floppy disk te jashtem ATTAPI Generik qe ne kete kohe jane pak jashte mode edhe veshtire per ti gjetur.

Keto jane cfare kerkove tani varet nga ty se cfare menyre do zgjedhesh. Per mendimin tim nese ke laptop personal ose kompjuter personal e nuk ben cudira me ate kompjuter e do te mbash XP vendos IDE. Nese ke ndermend ne te ardhmen te besh ndryshime ne kompjuterin tend perdor RAID. Persa i perket performances nuk kane shume ndryshim ne kete menyre qe i ke ti vetem me nje HDD

Ardi

----------


## Hakim

> RAID = Redundecy Array of Indipended Disks qe do te thote nje grup disqesh te pavarur qe bashkon per arsye mbrojtje ose mos humbje datash gjithashtu varet nga llojet e RAID qe perdor gjithashtu edhe per transferim te dhenash ne menyre te shpejte
> IDE = Integrated Drive Electronics qe eshte 1) teknologji e transmetimit edhe manaxhimit te te dhenave ne HDD  ne rastin tend ose 2) Adaptor cabel i lidhjes se HDD me MoBo
> 
> Tani cfare po ndodh me ty eshte se kompjuterat e rinj ne kete kohe kane controll RAID te incorporuar ndryshe nga kohet e vjetra ku duhet te blije kontrollorin me vete. Ajo cfare ben kjo setting ne BIOS eshte qe ta konsideroje kontrollorin si RAID apo si IDE ne kete menyre ti je me ne kontroll ne manaxhimin e memorjes. Nuk ka ndonje dnryshim te madh ne kete pike nese ti ke vetem 1 HDD te lidhur ne kete kontroller gje qe RAID nuk do te te beje pune pasi edhe RAID 0 kerkon te pakten 2 HDD. Nese ti e aktivizon RAID controller edhe hyn ne RAID Bios qe eshte ndryshe nga BIOS i MoBo (zakonisht gjate startimit POST te thote shtyp Ctrl+x ku x eshte nje shkronje zakonisht H edhe kerkon te aktivizosh nje array edhe ke vetem 1 hdd do te te thote qe array nuk mund te krijohet. Nese ti aktivizon RAID kompjuteri do boot pak me ngavash se ne IDE per arsye se duhet te presesh derisa te aktivizohet kontrollori edhe te ngarkohen driverat. Kurse me IDE HDD klasifikohet si driver i thjeshte qofte ai SATA ose ATA edhe kompjuteri do startoje pak me shpejt se sa me RAID te aktivizuar. Ajo cfare perfiton ti nga vendosja e RAID jane dy funksjone 1) AHCI qe eshte Hot swap ne kuptimin qe mund ta ndrosh hdd pa shojtur kompjuterin po kjo ndodh vetem nese MoBo jot e pranon kete funksjon gje qe nuk i duhet shume kompjuterit edhe funksjonin NCQ Native Comand Queuing nje funksjon i SATA per te mbajtur comandat ne queue ne pritje qe HDD te mbaroje proceset e meparshme edhe 2) qe nese ti ke ndermend qe me vone te vendosesh nje disk tjeter edhe do ndertosh nje Array e ke kollaj te konfertosh nje disk te vetem ne nje array gjithashtu nga RAID mund te kalosh prap ne IDE. Te keqiat e IDE jane se nese ti vendos te ndertosh nje array me vone eshte e pa mundur ta besh pa ri formatuar HDD e njehere. E keqja e RAID eshte se shume RAID kontrolle te rinj nuk kane drivera per windows XP edhe nese ke laptop te duhet te maresh nje floppy disk te jashtem ATTAPI Generik qe ne kete kohe jane pak jashte mode edhe veshtire per ti gjetur.
> 
> Keto jane cfare kerkove tani varet nga ty se cfare menyre do zgjedhesh. Per mendimin tim nese ke laptop personal ose kompjuter personal e nuk ben cudira me ate kompjuter e do te mbash XP vendos IDE. Nese ke ndermend ne te ardhmen te besh ndryshime ne kompjuterin tend perdor RAID. Persa i perket performances nuk kane shume ndryshim ne kete menyre qe i ke ti vetem me nje HDD
> 
> Ardi




Eh kjo eshte pergjigje te cilen e kerkoja ja keshut pergjigjet ne kete pyetje tani e kam te qarte definitivisht kete.

Po nuk e kam te qartë perse Disa windows XP nuk e njohin RAID po vetem me IDE ketu nuk e kam te qartë

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Pergjigja eshte shume e thjeshte. Shume kompani nuk duan te harxhojne ore pune me XP qe ka 10 dite qe microsoft e hoqi jashte shitje edhe jashte developimi. Shumica e tyre po i kushtojne vemendje Vista si e ardhmja e kompjuterave. Edhe e dyta kodi i Kernel te windows edhe i windows setup eshte shume primitiv gje qe nuk lejon njeri te beje ndryshime apo modifikime te driverave qe duhet te ngarkohen sistemit. Menyra me floppy qe perdoret per instalimin e driverave te RAID apo SCASI eshte akoma me mbrapa se windows setup qe pranon vetem 2 lloj flopy driver ATTAPI Generic ose ATTAPI Toshiba gje qe ne kete kohe ku shumica e kompjuterave vijne pa floppy eshte apsurde...!
Mund te kesh fat nese e di se cfare lloi kontrolleri ke e te shkosh ne faqen e kompanise ose na thuaj ne ketu mbase e gjejme.

Ardi

----------


## Hakim

> Pergjigja eshte shume e thjeshte. Shume kompani nuk duan te harxhojne ore pune me XP qe ka 10 dite qe microsoft e hoqi jashte shitje edhe jashte developimi. Shumica e tyre po i kushtojne vemendje Vista si e ardhmja e kompjuterave. Edhe e dyta kodi i Kernel te windows edhe i windows setup eshte shume primitiv gje qe nuk lejon njeri te beje ndryshime apo modifikime te driverave qe duhet te ngarkohen sistemit. Menyra me floppy qe perdoret per instalimin e driverave te RAID apo SCASI eshte akoma me mbrapa se windows setup qe pranon vetem 2 lloj flopy driver ATTAPI Generic ose ATTAPI Toshiba gje qe ne kete kohe ku shumica e kompjuterave vijne pa floppy eshte apsurde...!
> Mund te kesh fat nese e di se cfare lloi kontrolleri ke e te shkosh ne faqen e kompanise ose na thuaj ne ketu mbase e gjejme.
> 
> Ardi


Faktikisht une e kam nje CD- te windowsit XP qe i posedon SATA RAID e kam instaluar nuk eshte me themse te Wistas po eshte windows normal Service Pack 2 ishte i gjithe problemi se deshiroja te licensoja kete windows megjithate tani e kam te licensuar. Por do te me kishe ndihmuar se si te mund te dija se a e kam te licensuar kete windows. Pra menyren se ku duhet te hyje dhe te shikoj se a e kam te licensuar windowsin.

Me respekt se kam nder te bashkepunoje me ju kisha pas deshir e-mail adresen e juaj te me jepni te kontaktojme.

----------

